# Lista das cidades mais frias do Brasil



## guimas (15 Fev 2008 às 21:17)

Olá pessoal ! 

Gostaria de saber onde posso encontrar uma lista contendo as cidades mais frias do Brasil (uma lista com pelo menos 10 cidades). 

Já pesquisei no forum, mas não achei algo parecido. 

Obrigado.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (14 Jun 2008 às 08:58)

guimas disse:


> Olá pessoal !
> 
> Gostaria de saber onde posso encontrar uma lista contendo as cidades mais frias do Brasil (uma lista com pelo menos 10 cidades).
> 
> ...



S.JOAQUIM
URUPEMA
S.JOSÉ DOS AUSENTES
BOM JARDIM DA SERRA
CAMPOS DO JORDÃO.


SÃO AS 5 MAIS FRIAS DO BRASIL.


----------



## Giba Prado (15 Jun 2008 às 01:23)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> S.JOAQUIM
> URUPEMA
> S.JOSÉ DOS AUSENTES
> BOM JARDIM DA SERRA
> ...



Qual a média das mínimas e das máximas de julho em São Joaquim e Campos do Jordão.Nunca consegui esses dados de fonte confiável.
Há quem diga que que Campos do Jordão é mais fria que "São Quincas",mas eu pessoalmente não acredito.


----------



## Fil (16 Jun 2008 às 00:45)

Há uma estação em Campos do Jordão que tem médias mais baixas que as de São Joaquim.

Campos do Jordão
Janeiro: 16,7ºC ( 21,0ºC / 12,4ºC )
Julho: 8,8ºC ( 14,8ºC / 2,7ºC )
Ano: 13,4ºC ( 18,6ºC / 8,1ºC )

São Joaquim
Janeiro: 18,1ºC ( 23,0ºC / 13,1ºC )
Julho: 10,3ºC ( 14,7ºC / 5,9ºC )
Ano: 14,2ºC ( 18,8ºC / 9,5ºC )

É tudo média simples e ambas são estações do INMET. 

Há muitas boas razões para duvidar dos dados de Campos do Jordão pois tem médias mais baixas que São Joaquim e a sua vantagem na altitude é de apenas uns 200 m e isso não deveria ser suficiente para compensar a grande vantagem que tem São Joaquim em relação à latitude, que é de uns 6º a mais. Além de que Campos do Jordão não alcança médias semelhantes a essas há vários anos.


----------



## Giba Prado (16 Jun 2008 às 19:23)

Fil disse:


> Há uma estação em Campos do Jordão que tem médias mais baixas que as de São Joaquim.
> 
> Campos do Jordão
> Janeiro: 16,7ºC ( 21,0ºC / 12,4ºC )
> ...





Acho extremamente questionáveis essas médias de julho de Campos do Jordão,ainda mais considerando que as massas de ar frio muitas vezes não conseguem chegar ao Sudeste.Esse frio todo teria que ser devido quase que unicamente à altitude,mas se Campos do Jordão tem apenas uns 300m a mais que São Joaquim,que além da altitude é freqüentemente atingido por massa de ar frio,como poderia ter médias mais baixas que SJ?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Jul 2008 às 06:07)

S.joaquim

1955/2007

jan; 17,2/23,1/13,1
fev; 17,2/22,7/13,4
mar; 16,1/21,6/12,4
abr; 13,6/18,8/10,0
mai; 11,116,2/7,6
jun; 9,8/14,6/6,2
jul; 9,6/14,7/5,9
ago; 10,8/16,0/6,8
set; 11,5/16,2/7,5
out; 13,318,4/9,0
nov; 14,7/20,0/10,2
dez; 16,3/21,6/11,6
ano; 13,4/18,7/9,5

extremos; 31,4/-10,0


----------



## Giba Prado (19 Jul 2008 às 00:22)

Ronaldo Coutinho,obrigado por postar as médias de São Quincas!Por acaso você teria as de Lages e/ou Curitibanos?


----------



## Carlos Dias (26 Ago 2008 às 18:28)

*As Mais frias do Brasil são (Media Anual) :

São Joaquim SC
Urupema SC
Bom Jardim da Serra SC
São José dos Ausentes RS
Campos do Jordão SP
Monte Verde MG

Estas cidades possui medias anuais (simples) entre 13,5 e 14,5 graus*


----------



## FTerroso (1 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

Teresópolis, Petrópolis e Nova Friburgo na região Serrana do Rio de Janeiro tb são bem frias.


----------



## abrantes (1 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

Olá FTerroso, na verdade estas cidades que o Carlos Dias citou são bem mais frias que as cidades serranas do Rio.
Grande Abraço,..


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Ago 2009 às 17:32)

guimas disse:


> olá pessoal !
> 
> Gostaria de saber onde posso encontrar uma lista contendo as cidades mais frias do brasil (uma lista com pelo menos 10 cidades).
> 
> ...



são joaquim/sc
urupema/sc
bom jardim da serra/sc
são josé dos ausentes/rs
campos do jordão/sp
bom jesus/rs
cambará do sul/rs
jaquirana/rs
são francisco de paula/rs
matos costa/sc
santa cecília/sc


----------



## Rubens (20 Mai 2010 às 23:04)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> S.JOAQUIM
> URUPEMA
> S.JOSÉ DOS AUSENTES
> BOM JARDIM DA SERRA
> ...



As temperaturas citadas por Ronaldo Coutino , refere-se a sensação térmica, que eles lá em São Joaquim gostam muito de falar! A mínima registrada pelo Inmet foi de -14.1 em Caçador SC, em 1975. a 920 metros de altitude , ao lado da cidade, sendo sentida por toda a população. Já a outra mínima , de -17°, registrada em Urubici, não é oficial e está no morro da Igreja , distante da cidade ,  auma altura de mais de 1800 metros.   A cidade mais fria do país , na minha opinião , é Urupema, pouco divulgada. Em Caçador, outro detalhe existe uma Montanha (Serra Azul), que está a 1320 metros de altitude, e com certeza lá, que també é pouco divulgado , faz muito frio. A região de São Joaqui é muito fria ,concordo. E lá , com mais facilidade neva, por estar mais perto do mar. Eu mesmo já presenciei dias gélidos em Caçador, o qual ficava dias sem aparecer o sol, e este é outro detalhe do meio-oeste catarinense, mais precisamente o alto vale do rio do peixe,onde muitas vezes amanhece branco de geada e logo em seguida nubla , parecendo até neve! Gente, pesquisem sobre as cidades , antes de escutarem opiniões próprias. Até meus argumentos vocês podem tirar dúvidas pesquisando.  Abraço


----------



## Rubens (20 Mai 2010 às 23:08)

Rubens disse:


> As temperaturas citadas por Ronaldo Coutino , refere-se a sensação térmica, que eles lá em São Joaquim gostam muito de falar! A mínima registrada pelo Inmet foi de -14.1 em Caçador SC, em 1975. a 920 metros de altitude , ao lado da cidade, sendo sentida por toda a população. Já a outra mínima , de -17°, registrada em Urubici, não é oficial e está no morro da Igreja , distante da cidade ,  auma altura de mais de 1800 metros.   A cidade mais fria do país , na minha opinião , é Urupema, pouco divulgada. Em Caçador, outro detalhe existe uma Montanha (Serra Azul), que está a 1320 metros de altitude, e com certeza lá, que també é pouco divulgado , faz muito frio. A região de São Joaqui é muito fria ,concordo. E lá , com mais facilidade neva, por estar mais perto do mar. Eu mesmo já presenciei dias gélidos em Caçador, o qual ficava dias sem aparecer o sol, e este é outro detalhe do meio-oeste catarinense, mais precisamente o alto vale do rio do peixe,onde muitas vezes amanhece branco de geada e logo em seguida nubla , parecendo até neve! Gente, pesquisem sobre as cidades , antes de escutarem opiniões próprias. Até meus argumentos vocês podem tirar dúvidas pesquisando.  Abraço



Mando fotos da neve em Caçador nos anos 80 pra que me mandar o seu email


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Ago 2010 às 21:57)

*Aqui está a lista das 50 cidades + frias do Brasil (media acumulada jan / Jul - 2010) :

01-Urupema SC : 13,1
02-Cruzeiro SC : 13,1
03-Campos do Jordão SP (VI) : 13,4
04-São Joaquim SC : 13,9
05-São José dos Ausentes RS : 14,0
06-Pericó SC : 14,5
07-Cambará do Sul RS : 14,9 
08-Monte Verde MG : 15,1
09-Bom Jesus RS : 15,4
10-Vacaria RS : 15,5
11-General Carneiro PR : 15,9
12-Inacio Martins PR : 16,0
13-Canela RS : 16,1
14-Lages SC : 16,4
15-Maria da Fé MG : 16,5
16-Caçador SC : 16,5
17-Curitibanos SC : 16,5
18-Campos Novos SC : 16,8
19-Lagoa Vermelha RS : 16,9
20-Rio Negrinho SC : 16,9
21-Canguçu RS : 17,1
22-Caxias do Sul RS : 17,3
23-Castro PR : 17,3
24-Clevelândia PR : 17,3
25-Caldas MG : 17,5
26-Soledade RS : 17,5
27-Irati PR : 17,5
28-Joaçaba SC : 17,5
29-Santana do Livramento RS : 17,6
30-Caçapava do Sul RS : 17,6
31-Erechim RS : 17,6
32-Passo Fundo RS : 17,7
33-Bento Gonçalves RS : 17,7
34-Novo Horizonte SC : 17,8
35-Bagé RS : 18,0
36-Rio do Campo SC : 18,0
37-Santa Vitoria do Palmar RS : 18,1
38-Curitiba PR : 18,1
39-Jaguarão RS : 18,2
40-Encruzilhada do Sul RS : 18,2
41-Xanxere SC : 18,2
42-Chuí RS : 18,4
43-Ituporanga SC : 18,4
44-Teresópolis RJ : 18,4
45-Palmeira das Missões RS : 18,5
46-Passa Quatro MG : 18,5
47-Diamantina MG : 18,5
48-Ivai PR : 18,5
49-Barbacena MG: 18,6
50-Extrema MG : 18,6*


----------



## FERTROYANO (16 Ago 2010 às 02:51)

Vale a pena lembrar que quem procurar Monte Verde-MG como cidade encontrará que Monte Verde não é uma cidade, e sim uma vila da cidade de Camanducaia.


----------



## Kuiper (29 Jan 2011 às 19:05)

Alguém pode me dizer quais dessas cidades consideradas mais frias do Brasil ja sofreram com enchentes e desastres natuais consideráveis nos últimos anos  ?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Jan 2011 às 19:23)

Kuiper disse:


> Alguém pode me dizer quais dessas cidades consideradas mais frias do Brasil ja sofreram com enchentes e desastres natuais consideráveis nos últimos anos  ?



44-Teresópolis RJ : 18,4 (post #14 de Carlos Dias), este ano sofreu bastante com as enxurradas

Lê o Seguimento Brasil 2011:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/brasil...portuguesa/seguimento-brasil-2011-a-5250.html


----------



## Kuiper (29 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

Kuiper disse:


> Alguém pode me dizer quais dessas cidades consideradas mais frias do Brasil ja sofreram com enchentes e desastres natuais consideráveis nos últimos anos  ?



Para quais dessas cidade voces NÃO se mudariam??  (nada de Rio de Janeiro)


----------



## Carlos Dias (28 Fev 2011 às 17:07)

*Top *20* - Municípios / Distritos + frios do País (Janeiro - 2011):

01-Cruzeiro SC: 17,7 (14,0 / 23,9 / 09,3 / 26,6 / 18,9)
02-Campos do Jordão SP (Horto): 17,7 (14,1 / 23,7 / 10,9 / 28,4 / 18,9) – 428,5 mm
03-São José dos Ausentes RS: 18,1 (15,0 / 24,2 / 10,6 / 28,1 / 19,6) – 259,8 mm
04-São Joaquim SC (Aut): 18,2 (14,7 / 24,0 / 10,0 / 26,7 / 19,3) – 189,8 mm
05-Monte Verde MG: 18,3 (14,8 / 23,4 / 12,2 / 28,3 / 19,1)
06-Urupema SC: 18,7 (14,0 / 25,3 / 09,0 / 28,4 / 19,7)
07-Bom Jardim da Serra SC: 18,8 (14,3 / 25,8 / 09,1 / 29,8 / 20,1) 
08-Agua Doce SC: 19,4 (15,9 / 25,6 / 13,3 / 28,7 / 20,8)
09-Inacio Martins PR: 19,6 (16,3 / 25,2 / 13,4 / 28,1 / 20,8) – 272,0 mm
10-Maria da Fé MG: 19,7 (15,9 / 25,3 / 12,3 / 27,5 / 20,6) – 489,2 mm
11-Pericó SC: 19,8 (14,7 / 26,6 / 09,5 / 29,0 / 20,6)
12-Diamantina MG: 19,8 (16,6 / 24,8 / 14,5 / 28,1 / 20,7) - 190,0 mm
13-Bom Jesus RS: 20,0 (16,2 / 26,3 / 13,0 / 30,2 / 21,3) – 188,1 mm
14-Nova Friburgo RJ: 20,2 (16,0 / 25,3 / 12,1 / 29,7 / 20,6) – 464,0 mm
15-Urubici SC: 20,2 (16,3 / 26,9 / 10,8 / 29,5 / 21,6)
16-Cambará do Sul RS: 20,2 (16,9 / 26,2 / 12,3 / 30,1 / 21,6) – 273,0 mm
17-Vacaria RS: 20,4 (16,1 / 27,2 / 12,7 / 29,8 / 21,7) – 245,4 mm
18-Piatã BA: 20,4 (16,8 / 25,5 / 15,4 / 28,3 / 21,2) - 83,4 mm
19-Lebon Régis SC: 20,4 (16,8 / 26,5 / 13,4 / 29,3 / 21,7)
20-Tapiraí SP: 20,4 (17,7 / 25,7 / 15,3 / 31,6 / 21,7) – 348,6 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Top *20* - Municípios / Distritos + frios do País (Janeiro - 2011):
> *


Pelo que percebo os 1ºs valores serão a média das temperaturas - os restantes *dentro de parêntesis* são relativos a quê?

Estas temperaturas correspondem ao nosso mês de Julho, a época mais quente que temos (juntamente com Agosto)


----------



## belem (1 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pelo que percebo os 1ºs valores serão a média das temperaturas - os restantes *dentro de parêntesis* são relativos a quê?
> 
> Estas temperaturas correspondem ao nosso mês de Julho, a época mais quente que temos (juntamente com Agosto)



Em Paços de Ferreira?


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Mar 2011 às 16:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pelo que percebo os 1ºs valores serão a média das temperaturas - os restantes *dentro de parêntesis* são relativos a quê?



*Media Compensada (Min méd / Max Méd / Min Abs / Max Abs / Med simples)*


----------



## SocioMeteo (26 Mar 2011 às 12:21)

Rubens disse:


> As temperaturas citadas por Ronaldo Coutino , refere-se a sensação térmica, que eles lá em São Joaquim gostam muito de falar! A mínima registrada pelo Inmet foi de -14.1 em Caçador SC, em 1975. a 920 metros de altitude , ao lado da cidade, sendo sentida por toda a população. Já a outra mínima , de -17°, registrada em Urubici, não é oficial e está no morro da Igreja , distante da cidade ,  auma altura de mais de 1800 metros.   A cidade mais fria do país , na minha opinião , é Urupema, pouco divulgada. Em Caçador, outro detalhe existe uma Montanha (Serra Azul), que está a 1320 metros de altitude, e com certeza lá, que també é pouco divulgado , faz muito frio. A região de São Joaqui é muito fria ,concordo. E lá , com mais facilidade neva, por estar mais perto do mar. Eu mesmo já presenciei dias gélidos em Caçador, o qual ficava dias sem aparecer o sol, e este é outro detalhe do meio-oeste catarinense, mais precisamente o alto vale do rio do peixe,onde muitas vezes amanhece branco de geada e logo em seguida nubla , parecendo até neve! Gente, pesquisem sobre as cidades , antes de escutarem opiniões próprias. Até meus argumentos vocês podem tirar dúvidas pesquisando.  Abraço




é estranho que as cidades mais frias do Brasil nos meses mais frios (julho e agosto) tenham temperaturas medias mensais entre os 8º-10º valores por exemplo identicos aos verificados em cidades do litoral portuguÊs como Leiria,Porto ou Aveiro...e depois falarem em valores de -16º -17º nessas mesmas cidades algo aqui não joga e não bate certo...


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2011 às 13:28)

SocioMeteo disse:


> é estranho que as cidades mais frias do Brasil nos meses mais frios (julho e agosto) tenham temperaturas medias mensais entre os 8º-10º valores por exemplo identicos aos verificados em cidades do litoral portuguÊs como Leiria,Porto ou Aveiro...e depois falarem em valores de -16º -17º nessas mesmas cidades algo aqui não joga e não bate certo...



São localidades susceptíveis a grandes amplitudes térmicas.
Numa semana podem ter máximas <10ºC, mas na semana seguinte ultrapassam os 30ºC.
Exemplo.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2011 às 13:59)

SocioMeteo disse:


> é estranho que as cidades mais frias do Brasil nos meses mais frios (julho e agosto) tenham temperaturas medias mensais entre os 8º-10º valores por exemplo identicos aos verificados em cidades do litoral portuguÊs como Leiria,Porto ou Aveiro...e depois falarem em valores de -16º -17º nessas mesmas cidades algo aqui não joga e não bate certo...



Há aquele valor de -17ºC, mas ,como já foi referido, não foi obtido segundo as condições recomendadas. 
No entanto, estas localidades do sul do Brasil, com esses valores de temperatura média no mês mais frio, localizam-se já a uma altitude considerável, o que acentua as ondas de frio e daí os valores extremos tão baixos que por vezes registam.


----------



## Denisrs (20 Nov 2011 às 20:45)

As cidades altas do sudeste do Brasil possuem temperaturas médias comparáveis às cidades mais frias do sul, em decorrência do clima mais seco, que resulta em maior resfriamento noturno, independente da vinda ou não de frentes frias.
Caldas-MG registrou em 2011 uma amplitude térmica de 28C num mesmo dia.
Por isso, todos os anos, a média de temperaturas mínimas em Campos do Jordão, em Junho/Julho, fica na casa dos 3C, 4C (esse ano, Junho, 3,4C, Junho/2010, apenas 2,4C - Ciiagro)...e a máxima, entre 14C e 18C, que resulta num mês mais frio entre 7C e 11C de média. Já no mês mais quente, varia entre 17C e 19C.
Monte Verde obviamente que é um bairro (com cerca de 5000 hab), mas faz parte de uma cidade..acho válido seus dados...mas poderiam mostrar dados de  Senador Amaral-MG (1505m) ou Ipuiuna (1490m), que estão apenas à 60 metros abaixo de Monte Verde, mas estando um pouco mais afastadas do mar, devem registrar mínimas de igual para menos.


----------



## Rafael Santos (24 Nov 2011 às 21:59)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> 44-Teresópolis RJ : 18,4 (post #14 de Carlos Dias), este ano sofreu bastante com as enxurradas
> 
> [/url]


Nova Friburgo também sofreu demais, infelizmente.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (8 Fev 2012 às 21:21)

Em relação a colocação sobre as temperaturas.

Os -17 foi no topo de uma montanha a 1827 m.

Nas cidades em estações convencionais, o mais baixo foi em caçador com -14,0

s.joaquim já teve -10,0

em locais entre urupema/s.joaquim/bom jardim da serra/urubicí é plausível que já tenha ido a -12/-15 em ondas de frio muito intensas.

Atualmente tem 8/10 estações expalhadas pela região, ao longos dos próximos anos teremos dados melhores em relação a mínimas.

Em casa, em 13 anos o menor foi -8,6 e 30,9°c.


----------



## MARIO S PASSOS (11 Dez 2013 às 14:38)

Galera, eu já fiquei 10 dias na serra catarinense(bom jardim da serra, são joaquim, urubici, lages, no verão!! O clima é ótimo(entre 5º e 28ºc), as paisagens são muito belas!! O problema é que o povo é frio pra caramba!! E se vc falar que é do rio ou são paulo, vc é taxado de bandido!! Como se todos que moram no rio e são paulo fossem bandidos, drogados ou favelados!!! Sou carioca e a minha esposa paulista, uma vez fui a uma hamburgueria e o garçom quis saber como nós nos conhecemos, e perguntou se era na linha vermelha ou na cracolândia?! Aí nós falamos: Não foi na linha, foi na rede, entendeu?! Quer ser feliz, vai pro nordeste, lá vc tira onda sendo o que vc é!! No sul eles fazem vc pagar um king kong suficientemente pra vc não voltar mais!! Eles são preconceituosos e frios!! Vá pro sul de minas, o mineiro te chama pra conversar, te dá vários abraços e gosta de agregar valores!


----------



## MARIO S PASSOS (11 Dez 2013 às 14:45)

Nem sou afrodescendente e fui discriminado(bullying) no sul!!! Não vão pra lá!! Tenho vontade de chorar se tiver que voltar pra aquele lugar de novo!! Fui pra argentina em junho de 2013, paguei pouco pra ficar hospedado em bariloche! Comi muito bem e descobri uma coisa: O argentino é humano até demais!! Eles nos tratam muito bem, são simpáticos, solícitos, e gostam de conversar e trocar experiências. Só no futebol que eles são arrogantes!! O sulista é grosso, frio, racista, arrogante, bairrista(tudo no sul é melhor mesmo que não seja) e são péssimos em geografia, parecem até os americanos querendo saber qual é a capital do brasil!! Em bariloche eu voltaria até o fim da minha vida!! O povo é caloroso num lugar frio ao extremo!!


----------



## MARIO S PASSOS (11 Dez 2013 às 14:51)

Eles não precisam de turistas, precisam de educação de pai e mãe e de geografia na escola pra saber sobre o mundo e não somente sobre o mundinho que eles vivem!! Eles mal sabem que são paulo os sustentam e acham que tudo que tem lá não tem aqui pq aqui(sampa) é o terceiro mundo pra eles!!
Fico torcendo pros gringos pegar as minas deles e ferirem o ego deles chamando os de 3º mundo, e ficar fazendo gestos obscenos e mandando eles tomarem naquele lugar sem esquentarem a cabeça, pois eles sabem que são 1ºmundo e podem mandar qualquer sub raça ir à m****, inclusive o sulista!!


----------



## Udson Lima (26 Jun 2018 às 23:29)

Será que Não Poderia Ter uma Lista com as 5 Mais Frias por Região ou por Estado?


----------

